# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فرق رشته کاردانی گرافیک رایانه و کاردانی گرافیک هنرهای تجسمی؟؟؟!!!!

## amirrezacr85

سلام.جواب بدین لطفا
از موضوع سوال متوجه شدید

----------

